

Build 2015 Announcements - chris-at
http://www.tobiahmarks.com/2015/04/build-2015-announcements/

======
tdicola
One thing I didn't see mentioned much at all during the presentation was info
on Windows 10 IoT editions (like Raspberry Pi 2 support). There was a good
presentation on it at WinHEC
([http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/WinHEC/2015/IOT201](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/WinHEC/2015/IOT201))
that said more info and preview releases would come at build. Is the IoT stuff
coming out later in the week?

